# Online Horse Shows



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Since all horse shows are cancelled, our local club is holding an online show next month. 
I know nothing about online horse shows. How do they work, have you participated in one, anything else that you would like to tell me about them, I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have not participated in any, but I know people who have. From what I've gathered from what they say & the ones I've looked at, you enter a specific class and then you have a certain amount of time to take a video of what ever that class requires. So in rail classes, they will specify the order of gaits and what specific gaits at what direction are needed. For pattern classes, they will give you the pattern and you will have to perform that pattern. As with all horse shows, you must follow the rules for tack requirements, clothing requirements, etc. After all the entries are in, the Judges will review the videos and pick a winner. 

If you enter, please let us know what classes you entered & how you did! I want to try one, but have not had time to do it yet ...


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I am part of "The Virtual Horse Show" group on FB though, I've yet to enroll myself in any of the shows. From what I've seen however, you pay your show fee via Paypal or Venmo and then a pattern will be posted on the group with specific instructions (even including where to place the camera).

Riders will have a set number of days to video and upload their pattern and then you post it to the group.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did a liberty challenge online last week and had a lot of fun. I didn't win but I also didn't know what I was doing and didn't have a fenced in area to work with him but I did have a lot of fun.

I'm looking at the east coast buckskin show right now. The deadline for entry is tomorrow so I was thinking about doing 2 classes. The walk trot ranch riding and the walk trot horsemanship. (Baby horse is green and I haven't even tried to neck reign him - plus my ring is being rebuilt). 

I am going to practice the patterns today and have my son or my husband video tape them tomorrow. I am wondering if it will be less stressful doing it at home? I am feeling ... dumb? about it.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome! Good for you! Hope to hear about your next adventure ... and if you feel comfortable posting your videos here, I'd love to see them. :thumbsup:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did one. I just entered the open walk trot ranch riding class. i haven't started neck reining Cloud yet but since he's six I slapped a bridle on him and did it so you could kind of see me pulling him around at one point. We placed 8th. We weren't last but we were at the bottom. The other issue I had was my ring wasn't quite ready for use - it's still being leveled and sized so the pattern was a little squished. I was the only one in the class (from what I could tell) that was not at a boarding or training facility. They were all in nice rings but it was still fun. The class was $5.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

For $5 you can't beat the fun factor! And good for you for doing it anyway, even though you didn't really have the facilities or a horse trained in the curb ... you still didn't place last! I think they take into consideration people's riding situations, so I wouldn't worry too much about that. Just have fun - which it seems like you did!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am doing a liberty challenge now. You review the steps (videos) and then you go and work them, submit your own video, and get your critique. You do it every day for a week. The winner gets a year subscription to the leadership club. I won't win but it's been really good for me. I have never been great with the ground stuff and this has really built my confidence. Plus - it's kind of fun.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok update I did three classes showmanship English equitation with a pattern and a western eq. I won all the Western classes and got second in the English because my husband is pretty bad filming and it looked like I cut off my circle. it was quite the challenge for all the competitors because unless you had an indoor arena, you had to get your video in between rain showers. I will post the Western equitation class when I get it on YouTube. I can post the link but it shows how slippery everything was due to the rain.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

That's great @waresbear! Congrats! 

I have heard of these online shows but we have been having in-person shows here, so haven't thought of having my daughter enter any online. I guess one of the advantages with online shows is that you could re-do your pattern until you get the best one? And of course, no trailering!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Because of the non stop heavy rain we were having, we had plenty of time to practice the patterns, the due date was delayed for two weeks, lol! Everyone that submitted videos did awesome, it all came down to filming as to what the judge could see or not see. We have limited internet here and my hubby is hogging it all with an online submission, so soon, I promise!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Western Equitation. I took 1st despite the slip on the mud at the back up.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

This is so cool! Thanks for starting this thread as I was having a hard time understanding a virtual show too! Looks like fun and congratulations!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice Waresbear, great that you are able to still show.

We are having some virtual shows here in dressage. sis and I entered the one last month. A learning experience as we lost some marks for not showing the markers properly but we will be doing another one this coming week so will try to improve the videoing as well as the riding.
I am going to do a Training Level Freestyle as well and if it turns out ok, tearing my hair out right now doing the music and getting the timing right, I will post it here if I can.

Do you have any more shows coming up. Also do you have any western dressage classes there?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Very nice Waresbear, great that you are able to still show. Thanks for sharing

We are having some virtual shows here in dressage. sis and I entered the one last month. A learning experience as we lost some marks for not showing the markers properly but we will be doing another one this coming week so will try to improve the videoing as well as the riding.
I am going to do a Training Level Freestyle as well and if it turns out ok, tearing my hair out right now doing the music and getting the timing right, I will post it here if I can.

Do you have any more shows coming up. Also do you have any western dressage classes there?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No, not with this local club. Another club I show with, in a town about 3 hours away does offer Western dressage classes. They are actually doing to live shows and as far as I know there is no more virtual shows with this club.


----------



## lhpyeqjmkxqhbczmif (Oct 17, 2020)

Awesome! Good for you! Hope to hear about your next adventure ... and if you feel comfortable posting your videos here, I'd love to see them.


----------



## thepancakepony (Nov 13, 2020)

I have done one for AEL and my trainer had to take a video on her phone, upload it to YouTube and email judge the link. Try not to get tempted and re do it over and over unless there is something wrong with the VIDEO because that would be how a real show works. True other people might take several and pick the best one, but if everyone takes one and is done, the show will be more real life.


----------



## thepancakepony (Nov 13, 2020)

Do any of you guys know any online shows in MA. One of the horses I ride is great at home but will not trailer so this is a good time to show off your untrailerable horses! I wonder how they would do cross-country and jumpers because it is timed. And people have different jumps and would set them up differently, and have narrower or longer arenas? does anyone know?


----------

